# This is how amazing this forum is...



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

New member BrittanyM, who is my friend in real life, just got a papillon puppy last weekend. She is currently feeding Acana kibble, but before she got the puppy I kept trying to talk her into feeding raw, but she didnt want to because she didnt think she would be able to. Well, her puppy really doesnt like eating the kibble, and rarely finishes her whole serving. After reading through this amazing raw thread, she saw how much better raw fed dogs look, and all the health benefits. The thing that struck her was when she read "i wouldnt appreciate eating hard kibble that would hurt my teeth" or somethign along those lines. And then she saw the photos of the beautiful raw fed dogs with their shiny coats and clean teeth. 

IM SO EXCITED! I cant believe she decided to go raw, with only a week of me bugging her lol. Its great this pup will get a good start in life with raw pretty much right from the beginning.

The only problem is, I dont know how to calculate meals. Magicre did it for my pug lol. Her papillon weighs 2 lbs 5 oz. right now, with an expected weight of 10 pounds full grown. How much should she start with for feeding the pup? I suggested chicken wings, as they can be cut up easier for a small dog then a chicken back. I used wings for Ruby without a problem. 

I know pups need more food than adults in comparison to their weight to help them grow, but I just dont know how much she should be feeding her papillon. 

I love how a new raw feeder can be created just by reading through a few threads and seeing the evidence for themselves


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Kat beat me to this thread lol, but yeah I would really like to switch Kiya to raw so any information would be great thank you!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I would start little Kiya out at 2% of her projected adult weight and then adjust from there....

So 10 pounds = 160 ounces X 2%= 3.2ounces.


What other info would you like to know??


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Puppies need to eat 10% of their body weight 
Her weight is 2.5lbs = 37oz. 10% of 37oz is 104 grams. 104grams = 3.6oz. 

Or 2% of their suspected adult weight which comes to 3.2oz for the suspected 10lbs.

Its also important for puppies to eat three times a day (if not more) esp. since she is a toy breed. They are much more subseptiable to hypoglycima (sp)


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

BrittanyM said:


> Kat beat me to this thread lol, but yeah I would really like to switch Kiya to raw so any information would be great thank you!


Way to go for you switching to raw for your pup! I can't wait to get mine switched!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations on the decision to switch. Your pup will probably do just great. 2% of her estimated adult weight of 10 pounds is 3.2 ounces per day or 1.6 ounces twice a day. you might want to start with skinned and defatted chicken necks or wings, or drummettes, or cornish game hen. She should be able to get through these just fine once she gets the hang of it. Read the Prey Model feeding links and you should be good to go.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Puppies need to eat 10% of their body weight
> Her weight is 2.5lbs = 37oz. 10% of 37oz is 104 grams. 104grams = 3.6oz.
> 
> Or 2% of their suspected adult weight which comes to 3.2oz for the suspected 10lbs.
> ...


If you feed at 10% of the current weight you are going to be weighing ALL THE TIME.....it is MUCH easier to start out at 2% of the projected adult weight and adjust from there!:thumb:

And yes Brittany, you are going to want to feed multiple times per day, so that 3.2-ish ounces cut into that many meals.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Im here for her to measure out her first months worth of food, which is what I was trying to bribe her with before she switched lol. I just wasnt sure how to calculate how much food she should be getting. So, even when shes an adult, she should still be getting the 3.2 oz per day? Or just adjust to body condition when she is grown? Or... we can just get to that when it happens haha. Im getting so ahead of myself because of excitement.

Her schedule would allow her to feed Kiya breakfast at 7am everyday, then on certain she would have lunch at 4pm, but on other days should wouldnt have lunch till 6pm, and then adjust dinner time between 7pm to 9:30pm depending on when lunch was. Is that good enough for the 3 meals per day?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That is the starting point, if she is a very active little one or has a high metabolism you may have to up it tiny bit until you are happy with how she feels. Think of 3.2 ounces per day as a base and work from there. I think she is adorable but I don't envy you trying to divvy up such small amounts into three or more portions, LOL.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> Im here for her to measure out her first months worth of food, which is what I was trying to bribe her with before she switched lol. I just wasnt sure how to calculate how much food she should be getting. So, even when shes an adult, she should still be getting the 3.2 oz per day? Or just adjust to body condition when she is grown? Or... we can just get to that when it happens haha. Im getting so ahead of myself because of excitement.


Yup, just like with an adult you will adjust per the body condition!!:thumb:
Many small breeds end up eating more then 2%....but starting at more then 2% can cause stomach issues(as you know Kat!:wink

But say, like my little Dixi(Mini Doxie), she is 3 years old and 8.5lbs, she gets between 8 and 10 ounces per day, however Liz's 11 pound Dixie(Sheltie) gets 6-7ounces at 8 months old and they both look AMAZING!! So all dogs are different!!:tongue:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, Ruby is getting 4 oz per meal which is perfect for her. Where when calculated she was supposed to get like 3 oz per meal. Any less then 4 oz and she loses weight super fast.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh and I have to add...isnt it AMAZING being able to get a friend to go onto raw!??!?!:dance:

I LOVE having a friend who I was able to get onto here and then onto raw!:thumb:

And her schedule sounds fine.....it doenst need to be set in stone...and is actually healthier if it isnt!!:wink:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

So Im going to portion out 3.2 oz per DAY of meals, divided into 3 meals... so thats 1.06 oz per meal?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That sound pretty good


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> So Im going to portion out 3.2 oz per DAY of meals, divided into 3 meals... so thats 1.06 oz per meal?


Yup, right around there!!:smile:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, thats going to be fun... how does one portion a chicken wing bone into 1.06 ounce pieces lol.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> Well, thats going to be fun... how does one portion a chicken wing bone into 1.06 ounce pieces lol.


Like Liz said Game Hens might be your BFFs till she is a wee older and can just have 2 meals!!LOL

(And they are generally about a pound...so they would last about 5 days each!!:wink: :thumb


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Game hens... like a cornish game hen? The only problem I can see with that is in my area they are sold seasonally. But Brittany lives in toronto and she might be lucky and her butcher always carries them


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Oh and I have to add...isnt it AMAZING being able to get a friend to go onto raw!??!?!:dance:
> 
> *I LOVE having a friend who I was able to get onto here and then onto raw!*:thumb:
> 
> And her schedule sounds fine.....it doenst need to be set in stone...and is actually healthier if it isnt!!:wink:


Are you talking about me lol?

As far as feeding times go. . . Huginn's are totally random. Some days he gets breakfast at 7, or 8 or 9. Lunch will be either at 1, 2, 4 or 5. Dinner is either at 9:30 or tenish most every night. He gets really random meals and it hasn't bothered him at all. He never knows when food time is, so he is always running to the kitchen and staring at the fridge though.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Does raw feeding minimize dander?


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Something I do is package her food into "days" and the night before I just take it out and it's enough to feed her for the entire day, this may not work for you but it's great for me. Also I just put it back in the fridge untill her next feeding. Because I also have a small breed, I don't have the desire to package such small amounts every time I buy her food. So for example, I feed her organs 3x a week opposed to feeding it in every meal. So I pull out that days food and off we go. Same for her fish day, chicken with bone day and red meat day. Either way.. Good choice!!! And good luck!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yes Tiffany.....mostly talking about you!!!:tongue: :happy:




Kat said:


> Game hens... like a cornish game hen? The only problem I can see with that is in my area they are sold seasonally. But Brittany lives in toronto and she might be lucky and her butcher always carries them


Hmm.....weird. I can get game hens(yes Cornish game hens)any time I want at most stores!:wink:
Hopefully she will be able to, yes!!:thumb:



Kat said:


> Does raw feeding minimize dander?


Most of the time yes.
If the puppy has dandruff I would say thatll go away quite easily after switching to raw!!:wink: (Keeva's has!!:biggrin


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Kat said:


> Does raw feeding minimize dander?


Huginn's has mostly gone away, except on Tuesday his ears and skin exploded and he looked like he was eating Ol' Roy. .. but I attribute it to detox. Until he is fully transitioned I expect that it will go back and forth a lot.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a 3 month old toy breed who only gets 3.4 oz per day. I tend to feed a bigger breakfast and dinner with a really small lunch. I cut up chicken and stuff it in his kong, freeze it, and leave it in his crate while I am at work. I feed about 1 oz for breakfast, .5 oz for lunch, and then 1.9 oz for dinner. I like feeding the bigger meal at night so he can sleep all night wthout getting hungry. Plus it makes it easier to give him "bigger" pieces for one of his meals.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> I have a 3 month old toy breed who only gets 3.4 oz per day. I tend to feed a bigger breakfast and dinner with a really small lunch. I cut up chicken and stuff it in his kong, freeze it, and leave it in his crate while I am at work. I feed about 1 oz for breakfast, .5 oz for lunch, and then 1.9 oz for dinner. I like feeding the bigger meal at night so he can sleep all night wthout getting hungry. Plus it makes it easier to give him "bigger" pieces for one of his meals.


That would probably be better. It didnt even cross my mind that I can divide it into different sized meals. That would be a lot easier!


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the information! I will be starting Kiya on her raw diet tomorrow, I will let you all know how it goes


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

She loves it! I'm so excited to see her finally finish her meals, I'm really happy I decided to switch her over to raw. Thank you Kat and forums!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck and you sure do have a cute one there. I think we need more pictures.


----------

